# Motivational vs KYB AGX w/ GC COILS



## 2HundredEHsex (Oct 23, 2003)

Motivational Strut/Shock w/ ground control coils ....$1440
KYB AGX Strut/Shock w/ ground control coils....$800 (estimated)


????WHICH ONE IS BETTER?????

i dont know which one i should go with...what do u think???


----------



## motivational1 (Jul 15, 2002)

AGX's are cheaper. My suspension is shortened and rides so much better. You really can't compare them other than what fits in your budget.


----------



## Greg200SE-R (Feb 5, 2003)

Look into Tein Basics. They're shortened slightly - 35mm in front and 10mm in the rear. They also are real nice pieces, well-built with no noises from coilover sleeves (there are none). The handling is sweet and the ride is surprisingly smooth. Believe me, struts and spring rates that are made to work together can't be beat.

They also shouldn't cost too much more than the AGX/ GC combo. I was seriously considering this combo earlier this year but went with the Tein SS setup. The Basics, I hear, work so well that lack of damping adjustment is not an issue with most owners. Good luck.


----------



## 2HundredEHsex (Oct 23, 2003)

for the tien basics, are the coilovers set at a certain weight??....if not, then what weight should i use for the coils??


----------



## Greg200SE-R (Feb 5, 2003)

If you get the B14 set, the spring rates are 336lb front and 280 rear. What might be better for you is if you go with the B15 Sentra Basics - 336lb both front and rear. They are both the same thing except for the higher spring rates in the rear. 

You can also buy different springs for an additional price.


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

would you guys recommend the Basics over the GC/AGXs? Im really not sure which to get... what would the difference between the two setups be? I would like to do some mild racing eventually...


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

I thought the issue with the basics vs the AGX is the adjustiblity on the actually strut/shock...I like having that option to play with depending on the road and height of your car, also allows u to set to your type of driving. the TEIN SS I believe is fully adjustable like the AGX but alot more.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Even the basics will kick the AGX/GC setup. Travel is key and the Tein stuff gives you more than the AGX/GC.


----------



## sentra_hilo (Apr 23, 2003)

could u use b13 AGX's w/ G/C coilovers to get more travel?


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

sentra_hilo said:


> *could u use b13 AGX's w/ G/C coilovers to get more travel? *


yes you can but only in the front IIRC


----------



## 2HundredEHsex (Oct 23, 2003)

ok im like a lil confused right now.....sooo on the b14 u can use the b13 kyb agx w/ gc but only in the front??..... is the spring rate in the front going to change?.....and for the TEIN BASICS, someone told me it would be better to get the spring rate at 336 all around....is this true?......and one last thing, how much can u lower the b14 using the TEIN BASICS set up??


----------



## Greg200SE-R (Feb 5, 2003)

The B13 AGX fronts were made shorter than the B14 struts. You'll regain some travel. But, remember that Tein Basics and SS dampers are THE least expensive dampers made for our cars that are shortened. PatScottAKA99XE is right - travel is key. Teins will gain 35mm of travel in front over non-shortened struts and offer the same advantage in travel as the B13 AGX. Tein rear dampers give you an additional 10mm (AGX not shortened in the rear). 

For the Basics, 336lb/in springs in the back as opposed to the 280lb ones will do several things:

1) they will provide better handling. If you plan to autocross or hit the track, the stiffer springs will help urge the car to rotate a little more. They'll also help keep the rear of the car from dipping as much when you launch at the drag strip. 

2) On the streets it will do more to fight bottoming out your suspension in the back. 

3) they will improve upon the slightly "vague" feeling that the rear of the car can give when equipped from the factory with only a front roll bar.


and for your last question, the Teins will allow you to lower your car till half the underside scrapes on every speed bump or driveway you drive over. In other words, you can go anywhere from a very conservative drop to way-too-low. Take a look at my car ( http://home.hawaii.rr.com/gso100/200SX/index.htm ), I have my Teins as low as I can go while scraping things minimally (I still scrape a heat shield on a speed bump at my home and rub my exhaust tip on the driveway once in a great while). In fact I'm thinking of raising them back up a little before my next alignment. Hope this helps.


----------



## 2HundredEHsex (Oct 23, 2003)

thanx for the help greg200se-r....ur now my idol.....haha....


----------



## nismo-vzr (Sep 14, 2003)

If you are going to use tein 336 all around, that will be special order only since the kit comes in #6 for the front and #5 for the rear.
Stick with the basic set-up and add a camber plates instead of changing the spring rates. #5 and #6 is good enough for track day weekends. If you can add a few more dollars buy tein ss for adjustability. Even without camber plates.


----------



## sentra_hilo (Apr 23, 2003)

did the 200sx in nissanperformace mag use b13 agx's on the front or b14?


----------



## Greg200SE-R (Feb 5, 2003)

No problem, 2Hundred-percent-sex! Guys like PatScott have helped me out the same way when I was deciding on suspension. Just passing on the info! 

nismo-vzr is right - all Tein coilovers for the B14 do come with 6kg front (= 336lb/in) and 5kg rear (280lb). But like I said, if you went with the -B15- Basics, they come with 336lb springs both front and rear, possibly because of the B15's slightly wider track and greater weight as compared to B14s. By the way, Tein SS for B15s still come with 336f/280r. There may be warranty issues, though, if you put parts on your car that aren't made specifically for it. All Tein Basics/SS for the B14/B15s are interchangeable so the B15 Basics will fit. For example, my friend has Tein SS on his 2000 Sentra and its identical to my B14 SS (right down to the same model numbers). The only difference is the instruction book included - the instructions suggest different starting points as far ride height and damper settings. 

nismo-vzr is also right about the Tein camber plates/pillowball mounts. At $280 (140 for each front and rear sets), they are a worthwhile investment but you may have to wait a little while to receive them from Tein. I am looking at buying these in the future too. Most camber plates cost that much just for the fronts.

Again, good luck and speed safely!


----------



## Island^View (Jun 22, 2003)

This is for greg. From what I have read so far this is what I have interpreted. Please correct me where I am wrong, thank you:

1) B15 BASIC comes with 336lb all around, which is good, but B15 SS, which has adjustability, comes with 336f and 280r which is exactly the same as the B14 SS.

2)Tein is better than KYB, because of better adjustability, but needs wrenches to adjust, unlike the AGX top nut.

3)Tein is also a lot more expensive than KYB but offers more stability.

4)So overall, while the B15 BASIC is good, I should go with the B14 SS?


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Island^View said:


> *This is for greg. From what I have read so far this is what I have interpreted. Please correct me where I am wrong, thank you:
> 
> 1) B15 BASIC comes with 336lb all around, which is good, but B15 SS, which has adjustability, comes with 336f and 280r which is exactly the same as the B14 SS.
> 
> ...


1) Dont know

2)You dont need wrenches to adjust the damper setting on the Tein stuff. You only need wrenches to adjust the ride height, same as GCs(They say you can do it by hand, but after some use I doubt it.). The Teins are also better because they offer more travel due to shortened damper cases.

3) A fully setup AGX/GC setup will cost you about the same as the Tein Basic Dampers. It will cost more if the rumors of a price increase on AGXs are correct.

4) Get the SS if you can afford it. I love them


----------



## Island^View (Jun 22, 2003)

Does the tein then come with everything I will need, for just plug-and-play? Because supposedly the motivational has everything from shocks, coils, dampers, and bump stops to accomodate for travel.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

The Teins come with the same thing the Motivationals do.


----------



## Island^View (Jun 22, 2003)

That's awesome! Well then, I was wondering, since I live in Hawaii as well, where did Greg get his Tein coilovers? If he had them shipped, from where and how long did it take for him to get it, because I am planning to change my suspension this winter.


----------



## sentra_hilo (Apr 23, 2003)

the only thing i didnt like about tein was the minimum drop is 2.1 i wanted to drop it just a bit cause my driveway it steep as hell. the GC's i think you can drop it just a bit below stock.


----------



## 2HundredEHsex (Oct 23, 2003)

how many inches can you lower the b14 before it starts bottoming out like crazy??....is there a certain drop for the front??and for the rear??


----------



## Greg200SE-R (Feb 5, 2003)

2HundredEHsex, you're first statement was right. The Basics' rear springs make them a real nice choice if you don't need adjustability. 

Also, consider this: I hear that the fixed valve in the Basics is set around the equivalent of "6" on the SS dampers. By the way SS adjustments go 0 - 16 with 0 at stiffest damping, so 6 is a little higher than the midpoint. 

I usually keep my settings at 7 front and 5 rear. This is a great balance for 95% of my driving. Although it's nice to turn the rebound up when we drive within that last 5%, setting them at 6 front and 6 rear would be PERFECT, IMHO, if I had 336lb springs in back. I'd also have no worries at all about bottoming. In my opinion the Basics could in some ways outperform the SS. However, I'm glad I paid the extra money for adjustability. I always have the option of buying 336 (or higher) springs from Tein sometime in the future... when the credit cards cool off. 

I got my SS from a group buy set up by TurboEvo. The price was $1150 shipped. Group buys for the SS come up every once in a while, but one of my friends bought his from somewhere on Oahu for around the same price. His name is j2kgxe, you can try pm him. Whatever you go with, put up pictures of your ride when you get it installed!


----------



## 2HundredEHsex (Oct 23, 2003)

ill be sure to post pics when i get them.....but what i meant was, how many inches can u drop the b14 before it starts bottoming out??? or did i not understand u correctly greg200se-r?


----------



## Greg200SE-R (Feb 5, 2003)

I'm not sure many inches a B14 can be dropped without scraping or bottoming. I never had my car when it was stock but I would guess my drop is around 2.5" front and 1.5" rear... with 17s the only thing I scrape is my heat shield, while going over this one offset (diagonally placed) speedbump. 

By the way, don't worry too much about that "minimum drop" spec that Tein gives. There is enough leeway on the adjustment rings to make my car higher or lower than I would ever want to.


----------



## 2HundredEHsex (Oct 23, 2003)

well......i just ordered the TEIN BASICS and they should come in sometime next week.....i cant wait to take out my sh*tty setup that i have right now (DROPZONE coils & TOKICO struts/shocks.........yuk!!).......ill let yall know how they go and ill be sure to post pics.....


----------



## Greg200SE-R (Feb 5, 2003)

Congrats on a smart decision. Did you get the B15 Basics or the B14? Either way you won't be disappointed! 

Hey, if a shop nearby offers lifetime alignment, you should consider it. It's recommended that you get an alignment immediately after installation, and another a few weeks later to correct for any spring settling, etc. Many other suspension upgrades are best followed up by additional alignment jobs, so lifetime service can pay for itself pretty quickly. Just a suggestion. A Firestone shop here charges around $70 for a single alignment, and $130 for lifetime.


----------



## 2HundredEHsex (Oct 23, 2003)

i got em for the b14.....gosh i really was saving for the hotshot turbo kit.....but suspension will be my first priority on this car......


----------



## pearl200sxse (Jun 14, 2003)

2HundredEHsex said:


> i got em for the b14.....gosh i really was saving for the hotshot turbo kit.....but suspension will be my first priority on this car......


speaking of saving, how much did you all pay for your shocks? kyb or tokico? and what if i decide to cruise on the blown ones?


----------



## 2HundredEHsex (Oct 23, 2003)

pearl200sxse said:


> speaking of saving, how much did you all pay for your shocks? kyb or tokico? and what if i decide to cruise on the blown ones?


the ones that i DID have??...well i HAD the tokico shocks/struts and i got em for around $129....and if u decide to cruise on the blown ones??? well, blown ones are well......BLOWN!!....you'll be bouncing up and down like crazy....if u want to get a good suspension setup, you're gonna have to at LEAST spend about $800.....i spent $900 on my TEIN BASIC damper kit.....i just got it yesterday so ill be installing it tonite.......ill post pics either tonite or tomorrow...


----------



## 2HundredEHsex (Oct 23, 2003)

i just installed my TEIN BASICS damper kit and it was a success!!!......lowered my car 2.3 inches in the front, 1.75 in the rear......and damn, a big big difference!....got rid of that damn front fender gap and bottoming is to the minimum!....i love my new suspension...took pictures of my car and the setup....still trying to get money to develop pics so i can post em....getting pillowball mounts next


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

how much did u pay for the whole thing?


----------



## 2HundredEHsex (Oct 23, 2003)

NismoXR said:


> how much did u pay for the whole thing?



$840.......before tax though


----------

